# Do you watch original on line TV content?



## Ackernon (Sep 26, 2011)

There are a lot of original SciFi and Fantasy shows made for on line viewing.  How many people watch them?  How many people even know about them or where to watch?  Just curious.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 28, 2011)

Not me. Even with ADSL 2 I find streaming video to be practically unwatchable for more than a few minutes, and then only low-quality youtube videos.

It's not a reflection of the content so much as that the infrastructure - at least where I live - is still not up to giving a comfortable viewing experience.


----------



## JoanDrake (Mar 5, 2013)

XFinity does okay, but still has some reliabilty problems and is not that friendly an interface IMO, but that may be just me.

So far have only done a few episodes of Arrow and some older Science/History specials, would watch more if they were easier to use.

One of the channels had a 10 part series on _Prophets of Science Fiction_. Very disappointing, only covered Philip K Dick's Hugo winner and his movie stuff; didn't mention VALIS at all, and VALIS was what Dick was all about.


----------



## BetaWolf (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't seen many series made just for online streaming. I do watch quite a few SFF series online, though. Netflix and Hulu in the states are rather good for that.


----------

